# How much cash can you carry between EU countries?



## DaveD (26 Oct 2006)

Anybody know where I can find out if there are currently any limits on the amount of cash a person can carry between Ireland and another EU country? I know that there are new EU rules coming into effect in 2007 ( [broken link removed] ), however its the situation that applies at present that I'm curious about. By the way, it's a purely hypothetical question!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2006)

Exchange controls were abolished in _Ireland _years ago so there is no limit on the amount of cash that you can carry into and out of the country. Not sure about other countries though.


----------



## jpd (26 Oct 2006)

As far as I know, there are no EU limits on moving cash within the EU. After all, the whole thing is based on free movement of goods, capital and people.

Some countries may impose a customs/revenue requirement to declare monies above a certain limit - I'm almost certain France does - but I don't think that they can restrict the amounts. Why would you want to carry large sums about, unless they are from an illegal source ...

The document linked to above refers to the movement of cash into or out of the EU


----------



## DaveD (27 Oct 2006)

Thanks guys, would have helped if I'd read the my own link contents of course!

I have to agree I see no legitimate reason for carrying large amounts of cash overseas. Anyone who does it is almost certainly trying to hide it from the tax  man - and deserves to be prosecuted. But like I said, it was a hypothetical query.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

DaveD said:


> Anyone who does it is almost certainly trying to hide it from the tax  man - and deserves to be prosecuted.


I don't see how that's necessarily true. Professional criminals are probably more likely to launder money as soon as possible to get it into the banking systems.


----------



## Ravima (28 Oct 2006)

airlines usually allow 23 KG and anything over 50KG would be awkward


----------



## dontaskme (29 Oct 2006)

I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that transferring more than 30,000 out of Germany, it is necessary to notify the Bundesbank but I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2006)

According to Wikipedia:


> *History of the EMU
> 
> * The [broken link removed] of 1989 set out a plan to introduce the EMU in three stages and it included the creation of institutions like the European System of Central Banks (ESCB), which would become responsible for formulating and implementing monetary policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstatic (1 Nov 2006)

its generally 10k in cash more and ur supposed to declare it i carried 20k on me one time no one asks


----------



## ecstatic (1 Nov 2006)

suggest transferring in 10k blocks it goes under the radar...


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

The "radar" is really only for detecting hot money. If there is nothing untoward going on then there is nothing to worry about and no need to artifically limit the amount carried at any one time.


----------

